# No UEFI entry after FreeBSD install with refind



## paracoder (Aug 29, 2018)

Good day everyone!

I apologize if this appears as a redundant post, but I haven't been able to find a solution to the issue from my searches online, so I'm hoping I can get some help here!

I installed FreeBSD on my Lenovo y700-15ISK with Win10 in UEFI without secure boot using the following guide:

http://kev009.com/wp/2016/07/freebsd-uefi-root-on-zfs-and-windows-dual-boot/

I didn't have any issues, and the only thing I left out of the install was the swap setup as I don't really need it for this.

However, for some reason the UEFI loader refind was installed yet does not even appear as an option in the UEFI boot menu (the only thing there is EFI PXE boot and the Windows Boot manager). 

This does not make sense to me as I have verified that the EFI partition does contain all three .efi files: refind's binary as bootx64.efi, and the others named as Win10.efi / FreeBSD.efi. 

Secure boot is disabled, the entries were put into refind's config file, and yet I still see no option to boot into FreeBSD.

This is rather frustrating as I am needing to get a clean (and stable) development platform up and running as soon as I can. Windows10 is driving me nuts and due to a change in development type.. I need to know I have a base system that is stable beyond reason.. hence: FreeBSD.

If anyone could shed some light on this issue, I'd appreciate it!

As a note: the battery is builtin and I currently lack the tools to disconnect it. I drained the battery down on purpose and bled the thing for 5 minutes to make sure the fans expelled it all in case some form of RAM or NVRAM was storing UEFI parameters.. but it changed nothing.

Gratitude in advance!


----------



## paracoder (Aug 29, 2018)

Fixed this with the EasyUEFI utility from "Hasleo". Lets you load in the other efi for testing then make it permanent. 

Please close.


----------

